# Upside down table bed



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

So im thinking of making ninja a bed from a old table. I see this website and loved it !! 
Southern Revivals: The Story of a Broken End Table An End Table to Pet Bed Revival

Here is the pic of the finished look 










Dnt think its going to be to hard .... Well i hope not. Might do it as a Christmas prezzy for her what do you guys think


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

That's super cute and now I want one too!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

It is neat looking , but the first thing I thought of is someone leaning down and getting their eye or face puncherd, especially children, but it does make a cute bed.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

I think its awesome! And you could make a little canopy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Adorable! Make sure you posts pics when it's done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

very cute idea...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

That's a great idea, it looks very pretty.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow!! I love it! What a great idea.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Depending on how your table is I don't think that craft is difficult at all.
It's a great idea and looks lovely. I am sure yours will be beautiful and well worth it, I have seen things like that on etsy for WAY too much money.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

What a neat idea - it's a doggy four-poster!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Evelyn said:


> It is neat looking , but the first thing I thought of is someone leaning down and getting their eye or face puncherd, especially children, but it does make a cute bed.


I'm starting to get worried now about this. I got the table and was looking forward to making it but....
Iv got a husband and we all know men are the clumsiest of creatures and now I'm scared he is going to fall on it. I'm not 100% either to be honest. I'm going to make it still and I will post pics as I think if you have enough space it could look amazing but I live in a flat 
We will see still looking forward to making it. 
Like said a little ribbon attached to each corner would look really cool !! I'm thinking black and white as it goes with my living room. 
Can't wait to make it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love that site. It's very cute. Definitely post pics!


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

This video shows you how to make a bed exactly like that

Better Homes and Gardens - Decorating: how to make a dog bed - YouTube


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Chihuahua Mommy said:


> This video shows you how to make a bed exactly like that
> 
> Better Homes and Gardens - Decorating: how to make a dog bed - YouTube


Wow thank you !!! I'm hoping mine comes out as good as that lol


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ravioli's person said:


> I think its awesome! And you could make a little canopy
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's exactly what I was thinking. It needs drapes and a canopy. Might as well go the whole hog 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilshaniqua (Sep 18, 2013)

What a great idea! I am now inspired and going to try and make one myself. Will post pics when done if you are interested in seeing, I am thinking canopy as well to avoid anyone getting hurt on the pointy tops. plus it would look super cute.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Now I want one for my rabbit, lol.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi cool idea


----------



## TinaGirl (Apr 16, 2012)

I made one
View attachment 34417


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

